# Baby Girl her first day with us.



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

_*These pictures are from our first day with Baby Girl. Sorry tried and tried can't get pictures to rotate.*_
View attachment 33138


View attachment 33170

View attachment 33178


View attachment 33186


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Awwwwwwwww, she is so precious! I love the white on her legs , feet and end of tail, she has a beautiful face.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Lovely pics,i want a tri!!!!!need to convince hubby we need another one


----------



## kirstychi (Sep 3, 2013)

awww she is gorgeous


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

So cute! She is precious


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

She's beautiful


----------



## sued (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi only got my baby on Sunday and love her so much how old is your little one mine is nine weeks hope we can keep in touch with each other to see how they are both doing sued


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TinaGirl (Apr 16, 2012)

To cute

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Oh my gosh she's stunning!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Ahh, day two by now. I bet you love her even more!! She is just adorable. Love the sleeping pic. So sweet. <3


----------



## flowersnsunshine (Apr 27, 2013)

Adorable!! She's so tiny!


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

Baby Girls Mom said:


> _*These pictures are from our first day with Baby Girl. Sorry tried and tried can't get pictures to rotate.*_
> View attachment 33138
> 
> 
> ...


She's beautiful. Have fun with her.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## T~N~T Chis (Jan 31, 2013)

OMGoodness! :love10: Isn't she just a precious little darlin'!


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

She is beautiful


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

She is 17 weeks now. Would love to keep in touch where are you from we are in Alexamdria, Va

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

What a cutie.


----------



## sued (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi love your little girl, she looks and has the same colours as my little girl . Hope you are having as much fun with your as I am love to keep in touch with you both. I live in England West Yorkshire speak soon sued
View attachment 33482



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Congratulations  it's a giiiiirl


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Thought I would put some current photos of Baby Girl up.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

She gorgeous! <3


----------



## TinaGirl (Apr 16, 2012)

Cutie

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

She is just beautiful! I think black and tan is my favourite colour for dogs - they look so quirky.


----------

